# AlisonM, very sad news



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2017)

Sad news about @AlisonM . As you may recall, she wasn't well over the New Year and we haven't heard from her since January 3rd. I've just heard that she passed away yesterday. If I hear more I will let you know, she was a good friend to many of us here.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 21, 2017)

I am so very sorry to hear this. My thoughts go out to her family and friends xxxxx


----------



## Carolg (Jan 21, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. I didn't know her well at all, but she was a lovely lady. My thoughts and wishes to her family, friends and friends on the forum xx


----------



## AJLang (Jan 21, 2017)

I am so very sorry to hear this. She stayed so positive despite her health problems. She had an interesting life and before she became ill If I'm right I think this included being on the folk circuit in the 70's and having a PhD in psychology xx


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2017)

Having met her at a couple of the Glasgow meets, I am extremely sad to hear of her passing

A lovely, vibrant, good humoured lady.

Rest in peace Alison


----------



## Amigo (Jan 21, 2017)

I'd always hoped to meet Alison because she seemed to be such a special, positive lady with a real concern for others and a strong sense of fairness. My best wishes and deep sympathy goes out to all who loved her and will miss her presence. We most certainly will on this forum.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 21, 2017)

Oh this is awful news. Bless her.


----------



## cazscot (Jan 21, 2017)

I only met her a couple of times as the Glasgow meet she was great company and will be sadly missed. Thinking of all her friends and family x


----------



## grovesy (Jan 21, 2017)

Sad news and she will be missed.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2017)

I have heard that she had been in hospital and recovering, but fell unconscious and passed away


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2017)

Bless her


----------



## stephknits (Jan 21, 2017)

Oh, such sad news. She was such a great help to me when I was first on the forum and I greatly enjoyed hearing about her crafty news.  Like Amigo I was hoping to get to meet her.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 21, 2017)

Gosh...sad.


----------



## Owen (Jan 21, 2017)

A real loss


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 21, 2017)

So sorry to hear this. Loved reading the things she put on the forum. She will be sadly missed on here. Sending thoughts to her family and friends.
RIP Alison. Xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jan 21, 2017)

Awful news. RIP lovely lady.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 21, 2017)

Very sad news indeed.  I only knew her on here but from what she described had had an interesting life and was an intelligent and, in spite of her medical issues, a very witty lady.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 21, 2017)

Alison will be sorely missed by us as well as her family


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 21, 2017)

She was such a wise, witty and interesting person. I will miss her deeply. 

RIP Alison


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2017)

Oh - that's simply awful news Alan - what a truly crap job you have sometimes - having to tell us.

I for one have been missing her - and honestly will for a long time to come.

She often made me laugh and now - she's made me cry.

I truly hope her 'bother' and any other close ones, will be OK.

Thank you for your life, and all you touched and helped along their way, Alison.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Redkite (Jan 21, 2017)

That is terribly sad news and quite a shock.  Alison will really be missed on here, both for her kindness and her sense of humour ("hostilepiles" spring to mind ).  My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## Robin (Jan 21, 2017)

Oh, very sad news, I had noticed she'd been missing for a while, and hoped all was OK.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2017)

I decided that whilst I agree whole heartedly with the  messages on the thread - it seems SINGULARLY inappropriate - to me! - to click a 'Like' button under the circumstances.  I bloody well HATE the thread needing to be here in the first place.

So - at least on this occasion - excuse me if I don't click it.


----------



## Maz2 (Jan 21, 2017)

This is very sad news. I did not know this lady but my thoughts go our to her friends and family.  I do hope one day to come to one of the meets and get to know some of you.


----------



## eggyg (Jan 21, 2017)

That's such sad news. Had wondered where she was. I was lucky enough to meet her in Glasgow last year and always enjoyed our banter on here. She had a great sense of humour and will be missed.  Let's all raise a glass of something to her tonight. She would appreciate that.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2017)

We are raising a glass or several in the pub thread @eggyg


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 21, 2017)

Alison was a lovely lady, I will miss her advice and her humour very much and the place won't be the same without her.  God speed lovely lady x


----------



## Copepod (Jan 21, 2017)

Very sad news. I'll miss her humour and wisdom.
Sounds like she passed away peacefully, which is the only good thing.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 21, 2017)

RIP Alison !


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news, like everyone else I counted Alison as a very good friend. RIP my friend.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 21, 2017)

Such sad news. I don't really know what to say.  Ive spoke to her quite a lot in here.  RIP, Alison.  My dearest condolences to her family.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Jan 21, 2017)

Very sad news. She will be so missed. RIP Alison xx


----------



## weecee (Jan 21, 2017)

Ah so sad. RIP Alison.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 21, 2017)

I've not been here five minutes and she had already made an impression on me. Very sad news.


----------



## Lilian (Jan 21, 2017)

My sympathy to her family and friends.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 21, 2017)

eggyg said:


> That's such sad news. Had wondered where she was. I was lucky enough to meet her in Glasgow last year and always enjoyed our banter on here. She had a great sense of humour and will be missed.  Let's all raise a glass of something to her tonight. She would appreciate that.


I agree Elaine. That's when I met Alison as well. Mikey or any other Scot, do you not have a Gaelic verse for with a raised glass


----------



## Donald (Jan 21, 2017)

So sad to hear Alison has passed away lovely woman


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 21, 2017)

That's exceptionally bad news.  It's rather hard to take it in.  

I will forever remember her spoons.  Whilst, fortunately, I don't experience her issues, I did recognise that need to spread/ration/prioritise efforts.

Her kith and kin must be devastated.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear this.

Rest in peace Alison X


----------



## spiritfree (Jan 22, 2017)

Really sad news. R.I.P. Alison.  My condolences to her family.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jan 22, 2017)

Such sad news, she gave so much to this forum, and will be sorely missed.  My thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends.
Rest in peace, Alison.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 22, 2017)

So saddened by this news. My thoughts go to her family. She will be missed on here too.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 22, 2017)

Such sad news.  I wish I had had the chance to meet her.


----------



## Manda1 (Jan 22, 2017)

I feel sad to read this x my heartfelt condolences go out to her family and friends x


----------



## KateR (Jan 22, 2017)

I felt I knew her too, such was her personality. Rest in Peace Alison. No more hostlepiles for you xxx


----------



## Ama (Jan 22, 2017)

So very very sad news . I haven't been on the forum for a long time (I was am64) but Alison and I joined at the same time. She was great and will be missed. Bless you Ali


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 22, 2017)

Such sad news RIP Alison you've I'll be missed very much xxx


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 22, 2017)

I've just seen this - so sad. RIP Alison.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 22, 2017)

Terribly sad news, condolences to the family & friends of Alison.


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2017)

That is really crushing news, Alison was a lovely lady had many a PM with her , so sad. RIP Alison xxx


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jan 22, 2017)

I am still in shock from reading about this terrible news. Alison was such a wonderful soul. She gave so much support and wise words to us all. She is going to be greatly missed, the forum will certainly feel her loss in a big way.

My condolences to her family during this tragic time. Alison, fly high and shine bright <3


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 22, 2017)

*Quite a shock reading this news, it's so sad to hear of the loss of a good friend to all of us, she was always very supportive of us all, this forum will sadly miss her and her help. 

Sleep peacefully Alison in Gods home.

RIP.*


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 23, 2017)

What a loss. I will miss her quietly steadying hand on this forum.

Condolences to her family and friends.

Andrew


----------



## Barb (Jan 23, 2017)

Really shocked to hear this sad news. Alison gave excellent advice and remained funny and positive even though she had to deal with so many health problems.


----------



## gail1 (Jan 23, 2017)

so shocked to read this news she will be missed RIP my love


----------



## muddlethru (Jan 23, 2017)

Sad news indeed Rest in peace Alison.


----------



## Flower (Jan 23, 2017)

Such sad news. She was a wise, kind lady and she will be greatly missed.


----------



## MikeTurin (Jan 23, 2017)

Sorry to read this... Their messages were lovely.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 24, 2017)

Really sorry to hear of Alison's passing. She will be greatly missed.


----------



## Diabetes UK (Jan 24, 2017)

Very sad to hear this news. My thoughts go to her family & friends, and also to those of you on here, many of whom will have built great friendships with Alison over the years. She was always very kind and thoughtful in her posts and I am sure she will be greatly missed.


----------



## missclb (Jan 25, 2017)

_Fare-thee-weel, thou first and fairest!
Fare-thee-weel, thou best and dearest!
Thine be ilka joy and treasure,
Peace, enjoyment, love and pleasure!
Ae fond kiss, and then we sever!
Ae fareweeli alas, for ever!
Deep in heart-wrung tears I’ll pledge thee,
Warring sighs and groans I'll wage thee._

From Rabbie Burns most recorded love song, Ae Fond Kiss, written in 1791.
Sung beautifully here by Eddi Reader.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2017)

missclb said:


> _Fare-thee-weel, thou first and fairest!
> Fare-thee-weel, thou best and dearest!
> Thine be ilka joy and treasure,
> Peace, enjoyment, love and pleasure!
> ...


A very apt tribute, @missclb, particularly today as I know Ally always looked forward to celebrating Burns' Night. Thank you for sharing. Very moving, listening to it and thinking of her


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 25, 2017)

Just listened to that Eddi reader video with tears in my eyes. Truly beautiful and apt. Slán leat, AlisonM. (OK, I know that's actually Irish Gaelic, but I don't know the Scots equivalent. Sorry.)


----------



## happydog (Jan 25, 2017)

Have just read this desperately sad news.  I will miss her as she helped me so much and was always kind and ready to support and help.  My thoughts are with her family.  We will all miss her on this Forum, she was a bright star.


----------



## pav (Jan 25, 2017)

Very sad news, may she rest in peace.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 25, 2017)

Very sad news. All her family and friends are in my thoughts. She was always helpful to me. How many people she helped is inspiring. xx


----------



## New-journey (Jan 25, 2017)

So shocked to read this tragic news, thinking of all who love her. I am very grateful to have met her here and received so much support. Reading all the beautiful messages I know she will be missed by many and she inspired many of us.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2017)

A friend of Alison's has just written this on her Facebook page:



> It is with deep sadness that I write this post. Alison passed away on the 19th. She had been in Raigmore for a couple of weeks over serious problems related to her diabetes but wasn't recovering. She went into a coma on Thursday night and just didn't wake up again. A service will be held at the crematorium on Monday at 11am. RIP Alison. It has been a privilege to have you in my life.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 28, 2017)

Please - can anyone in Scotland get there, to represent the Forum?


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 28, 2017)

I would love to, but first ferry on Monday gets me into Oban at 8.45, and Inverness is a good three hour drive from Oban. If it it had been an hour later I would have gone for sure.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 28, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I would love to, but first ferry on Monday gets me into Oban at 8.45, and Inverness is a good three hour drive from Oban. If it it had been an hour later I would have gone for sure.



A very nice offer there Mike but nobody would expect it given the distance involved and the planning needed for your mobility needs.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 28, 2017)

I was hoping there might be someone a tad nearer, Mike.  I would, off my own bat anyway, were I anywhere within striking distance.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 28, 2017)

It's a strictly private funeral, no flowers, no donations, no nothing. This would have been Alison's wishes, not the family, so don't take this amiss. Please don't go against these wishes.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 28, 2017)

And Amigo, I would have taken a taxi.


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Jan 29, 2017)

Very sad news R.I.P Alison


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> It's a strictly private funeral, no flowers, no donations, no nothing. This would have been Alison's wishes, not the family, so don't take this amiss. Please don't go against these wishes.


Thanks Mike. It's a shame we can't pay our respects as we might wish, but as you say we must respect her wishes.


----------



## Owen (Jan 29, 2017)

Gott Segne


----------



## Hugh Marnoch (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello folks, I am (as you can see) Hugh Marnoch, Alison's brother, I found the forum thanks to her friend Isobel who I think is in touch with Hannah?

I want to say thank you to all of you for your messages of sympathy here. I'm very glad to see that Alison was held in high regard and that she touched so many lives in such a positive way.

I would have been in contact earlier but had no access to Alison's phone or laptop, on that point can I make a plea to everyone? If you have a phone that's pin locked or password protected, write down them down and make sure somebody knows where to find them. Pretty much all of Alison's life was contained on her phone and consequently I wasn't able to get in touch with many of her friends in a timely way.

Alison was a lifelong music lover and if you are interested in hearing it, this is some of the music I chose from her collection for her service last week.






She also loved Robert Burns poetry and so I chose this from his Tam O'Shanter

But pleasures are like poppies spread,
You seize the flow’r, its bloom is shed;
Or like the snow falls in the river,
A moment white – then melts forever;
Or like the Borealis race,
That flit ere you can point their place;
Or like the Rainbow’s lovely form
Vanishing amid the storm. –
Nae man can tether Time nor Tide.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 6, 2017)

That is lovely. RIP Alison. I didn't really know you but in the short time I was here when you were you made a very good impression.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2017)

Hugh Marnoch said:


> Hello folks, I am (as you can see) Hugh Marnoch, Alison's brother, I found the forum thanks to her friend Isobel who I think is in touch with Hannah?
> 
> I want to say thank you to all of you for your messages of sympathy here. I'm very glad to see that Alison was held in high regard and that she touched so many lives in such a positive way.
> 
> ...


Thank you Hugh. As you can see, she meant a great deal to many of us. I will be running in the Southampton Half Marathon so that forum members can honour her memory, the details are here:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...isonm-in-the-southampton-half-marathon.64767/

I hope you feel that this is an appropriate way for us to celebrate her life and what she meant to us. Isabelle has asked that I post it on Alison's Facebook page also, so that her friends from other forums can participate.

Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## Hugh Marnoch (Feb 6, 2017)

Anything that you think is appropriate is absolutely fine with me and if you  can do some good into the bargain even better!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2017)

Hugh Marnoch said:


> Anything that you think is appropriate is absolutely fine with me and if you  can do some good into the bargain even better!


Thanks Hugh.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 6, 2017)

Hugh Marnoch said:


> Hello folks, I am (as you can see) Hugh Marnoch, Alison's brother, I found the forum thanks to her friend Isobel who I think is in touch with Hannah?
> 
> I want to say thank you to all of you for your messages of sympathy here. I'm very glad to see that Alison was held in high regard and that she touched so many lives in such a positive way.
> 
> ...



That's such good advice about the passwords Hugh and I can identify with what you say very much. We will miss Alison greatly on here and I'm sending you and her family my deepest sympathy. I'm sure her funeral was very personal and poignant.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 6, 2017)

My condolences to you, Hugh, & your family.  Alison will be dearly missed.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 6, 2017)

My condolences to you and your family Hugh. Alison was a lovely lady and I loved reading her posts on here. She was a very clever and loving lady. X


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2017)

We simply miss her Hugh - thank you so much for sharing the music and poetry choices with us - it means a lot.

(Incidentally and I probably shouldn't be critical now - but I think you spelled something wrong - she always told us she had a bother!)


----------



## Ljc (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you Hugh. My Condolences you you and your family.


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 7, 2017)

Hugh Marnoch said:


> Hello folks, I am (as you can see) Hugh Marnoch, Alison's brother, I found the forum thanks to her friend Isobel who I think is in touch with Hannah?
> 
> I want to say thank you to all of you for your messages of sympathy here. I'm very glad to see that Alison was held in high regard and that she touched so many lives in such a positive way.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing the music and poem with us Hugh, Alison really did mean a lot to many of us here and will be sorely missed.  She mentioned you often and clearly loved you very much, I can see why, most folk wouldn't be kind enough to pop by and say hello at this really difficult time.  I have taken your advice and put my passwords and the like in the "book of Catherine" so they can be found should anything happen x


----------



## Redkite (Feb 7, 2017)

Hugh Marnoch said:


> Hello folks, I am (as you can see) Hugh Marnoch, Alison's brother, I found the forum thanks to her friend Isobel who I think is in touch with Hannah?
> 
> I want to say thank you to all of you for your messages of sympathy here. I'm very glad to see that Alison was held in high regard and that she touched so many lives in such a positive way.
> 
> ...



Lovely music and poem Hugh.  I was so very sorry to hear that Alison had passed away, she always had something kind and helpful to say, and seemed such a lovely lady.  Condolences to you and your family.

Good advice about the passwords.  My uncle suffered a fatal heart attack three years ago, but nobody in the family was informed for hours because his phone was locked.  Subsequently my aunt was unable to access his laptop or computer, and didn't know banking passwords etc, which made a horrible time even more stressful.  I need to follow your advice myself.


----------



## Hugh Marnoch (Feb 7, 2017)

trophywench said:


> but I think you spelled something wrong - she always told us she had a bother!)



Sounds about right


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 22, 2017)

This is sad news indeed...


----------

